# Mass insurance



## Caregiver4ever (Dec 22, 2018)

For the past week i have been sending my insurance form to uber. Half the time they could t see it or it was the wrong paper now it says it doesnt meet the threshhold requirements. I have 20/40 but there is no way to contact anyone to find out exactly what they need. Does anyone know mass coverage for uber? Or where i can find exactly what they require for insurance?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Caregiver4ever said:


> For the past week i have been sending my insurance form to uber. Half the time they could t see it or it was the wrong paper now it says it doesnt meet the threshhold requirements. I have 20/40 but there is no way to contact anyone to find out exactly what they need. Does anyone know mass coverage for uber? Or where i can find exactly what they require for insurance?


I can reply back with the Massachusetts law. Uber covers the rider and driver in stage 2 and 3 (although not everything is covered). Uber provides limited coverage for the rider in stage 1. There is no coverage for driver in stage one. Massachusetts has companies that will offer driver coverage in stage 1. However the stage 1 coverage only applies when driving for Lyft/Uber. It does not cover amazon, post mates, doordash and Grubhub. That being said GEICO came out with a hybrid policy in Massachusetts which provides the driver with coverage in all 3 stages and also with amazon, post mates, doordash and Grubhub. I recently switched from liberty to Geico and now have that coverage.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Look at the start date of your insurance card. Uber would not take mine until that date, I lost 3 days driving while they processed it. I read somewhere that their is a 10 day window but apparently it did not apply to me.


----------

